# I found more smileys



## neocat (Dec 2, 2002)

Over at invisionboards.com or something like that I found 3 smileys we can't use:











Why?


----------



## fat dog mendoza (Dec 2, 2002)

Beats me


----------



## KyleRXZero (Dec 2, 2002)

We can use the third one


----------



## neocat (Dec 2, 2002)

Actually it's different:


----------



## demu (Dec 2, 2002)

Perfectionist


----------



## neocat (Dec 2, 2002)

Actually they have a different name and everything... the 1st one is "dry", the 2nd is "glare"


----------



## demu (Dec 2, 2002)

They have Ibf 1.1 b4 while this is 1.0.1


----------



## dice (Dec 2, 2002)

Not many people will notice any difference will they? The first one is better though


----------



## KiVan (Dec 2, 2002)

the best smiley it is this one :


----------



## torN (Dec 2, 2002)

Cool


----------



## demu (Dec 2, 2002)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Dec 2 2002 said:


> the best smiley it is this one :


Will it be added to the board


----------



## G.O.D (Dec 2, 2002)

thats funny B)


----------



## neocat (Dec 2, 2002)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Dec 2 2002 said:


> the best smiley it is this one :


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ok, i had to post this...
see ya...
I gotta go


----------



## torN (Dec 2, 2002)

That will be me in a few more minutes if I don't get off the comp


----------



## fat dog mendoza (Dec 2, 2002)

I'm sorry for you


----------



## KiVan (Dec 2, 2002)

QUOTE(demu @ Dec 2 2002 said:


> Will it be added to the boardÂ


hopefully... not


----------



## jEEb (Dec 2, 2002)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Dec 2 2002 said:


>


thats nice but whats it stand for?


----------



## KiVan (Dec 2, 2002)

that one is for bad bad users


----------



## jEEb (Dec 2, 2002)

ok gotcha


----------



## neocat (Dec 3, 2002)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Dec 2 2002 said:


> the best smiley it is this one :


Will it happen to the spammers who pollute the forum? Instead of banning, let's do this to them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j/k (maybe not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## neocat (Dec 2, 2002)

Over at invisionboards.com or something like that I found 3 smileys we can't use:











Why?


----------



## Mugz (Dec 4, 2002)

Need more smiles?
http://www.gbx.ru/gbxsmiles.html


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 4, 2002)

QUOTE(Mugz @ Dec 4 2002 said:


> Need more smiles?
> http://www.gbx.ru/gbxsmiles.html
> 
> 
> ...


those smiles are excellent! i hope we can have them in this forum too!


----------



## Mugz (Dec 4, 2002)

ask KiVan


----------



## neocat (Dec 4, 2002)

WOW! they are the MAX! let's gang up on KiVan to make him add'em all!


----------



## Mar (Dec 4, 2002)

They really are cool!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



KIVAN!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can these be added?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pleassssseeeee


----------



## demu (Dec 4, 2002)

Another please from me


----------



## fat dog mendoza (Dec 4, 2002)

Please


----------



## Ap0cAl1pS3 (Dec 4, 2002)

c'mon kivan.........

*one more please.......

those smileys are great...


----------



## dice (Dec 4, 2002)

here's a little story





 coolcat went to a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after drinking
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 came and took him to the hospital only to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 by coolcat. One thing led to another and they ended up having a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But coolcats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dissapeared when he found out that he had a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with an alien.

THE END


----------



## neocat (Dec 4, 2002)

HMHMHMH...


----------



## Mugz (Dec 5, 2002)




----------



## neocat (Dec 5, 2002)

QUOTE(Mugz @ Dec 5 2002 said:


>


----------



## Synbios (Dec 5, 2002)

B) cool


----------



## neocat (Dec 5, 2002)

QUOTE(Synbios @ Dec 5 2002 said:


> B) cool











this topic is insane...


----------



## jEEb (Dec 6, 2002)

QUOTE(Mugz @ Dec 4 2002 said:


> Need more smiles?
> http://www.gbx.ru/gbxsmiles.html
> 
> 
> ...


We Should have that and for the sig ill whip u up one ill try real hard!


----------

